# UFC 159 - Roy Nelson vs Cheick Kongo



## Stickgrappler (Apr 28, 2013)

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/04/ufc-159-roy-nelson-vs-cheick-kongo.html

UFC 159 - Roy Nelson vs Cheick Kongo

I made an animated GIF - for those that haven't watched the fight yet and hate SPOILERS, DON'T check out the link


----------



## Stickgrappler (Apr 30, 2013)

*Roy Nelson x Cheik Kongo*



 


 



2 more GIF's here - http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/04/ufc-159-roy-nelson-vs-cheick-kongo_30.html


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 30, 2013)

That was a hell of a knockout!  Roy Nelson could be a top contender if...


----------



## Stickgrappler (Apr 30, 2013)

...he lost, oh say, 40 lbs... imagine what he would be like?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 30, 2013)

That gif is a textbook example of why it is a bad idea to drop both hands when throwing a kick.


----------



## Stickgrappler (Apr 30, 2013)

Tony Dismukes said:


> That gif is a textbook example of why it is a bad idea to drop both hands when throwing a kick.



and also why one should use their hands to set up their low kicks


----------



## KingDiesel (May 2, 2013)

yeah that was an absolute bomb by roy


----------

